

Museums Turn to Technology to Boost Attendance by Millennials - tigrella
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/19/arts/artsspecial/museums-turn-to-technology-to-boost-attendance-by-millennials.html?_r=0

======
Francis_Beacon
Check out how beacons will change the museum experience for millennials! It is
exciting to see the internet of things hit the art world.

